# August event HYPE



## King Dorado (Aug 3, 2017)

so the forum has held a summer event (usually in August) for at least the last three five years in a row:

August 2017  The Bell Tree Fair
August 2016  The Bell Tree Fair
August 2015  The Bell Tree Fire Festival
August 2014  TBT Beach Party
Summer 2013  TBT Battle of the New LEafs

records from before that are somewhat hazy, the summer event may be a tradition that goes back more than five years...

so will the Summer event tradition continue this year??

will there be another Fair??
or something new??

let the wild rumpus start!!

EDIT:  updated for 2018


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 3, 2017)

No. Cancelled.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

The staff has cancelled this event, I'm sorry. Prepare for an August without an event.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> No. Cancelled.



Dammit Oblivia! I should've posted first.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 3, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> No. Cancelled.



Can we cancel what hasn't been planned?


----------



## Laudine (Aug 3, 2017)

I may be missing something here, but what is fair?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

Laudine said:


> I may be missing something here, but what is fair?



Fair 

1. An event that moderators or administrators like to cancel
2. An event where users participate to get gif collectibles and other rare collectibles
3. An event that apples want to take over

Is this good enough information, or you still aren't sure?


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 3, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Fair
> 
> 1. An event that moderators or administrators like to cancel
> 2. An event where users participate to get gif collectibles and other rare collectibles
> ...



That doesn't sound very fair to me.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 3, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> No. Cancelled.



Ok but will there be any event later this year?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Ok but will there be any event later this year?



To be serious, the staff keep all of their inside operations a secret. They never tell you when a new or returning collectible is coming out, when or if there will be an event of one kind in a year, or what other decisions they make and why. If you become a staff member, you must keep everything staff-related a secret from other members.

In addition, never take events or collectibles for granted. They may happen or not, but you shouldn't swear it.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 3, 2017)

The only festival in my life this August.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 3, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> To be serious, the staff keep all of their inside operations a secret. They never tell you when a new or returning collectible is coming out, when or if there will be an event of one kind in a year, or what other decisions they make and why. If you become a staff member, you must keep everything staff-related a secret from other members.
> 
> In addition, never take events or collectibles for granted. They may happen or not, but you shouldn't swear it.



Oh


----------



## sizzi (Aug 3, 2017)

The fair last year and the Halloween event were probably the best times I've had at tbt, they really bring users together and are just plain fun so I hope there is an August event but they are a lot of work to plan so if not I'd understand


----------



## MayorZenia (Aug 3, 2017)

This kind of disappoints me because I'm new and haven't experienced events before, but I guess hopefully in the future it will happen.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 3, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> No. Cancelled.



I can 100% believe that you cancelled Miku's 10th birthday TBT celebration


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh, did I say cancelled?  I meant celery.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Oh, did I say cancelled?  I meant celery.



Is there going to be a celery empire before an apple empire? Please don't let that happen.


----------



## alesha (Aug 3, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Oh, did I say cancelled?  I meant celery.



Now I'm confused. 
This is why I love the staff here.
It *is* 2am, it's probably that too...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

alesha said:


> Now I'm confused.
> This is why I love the staff here.
> It *is* 2am, it's probably that too...



It's 8:00 PM here in my time.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 3, 2017)

alesha said:


> Now I'm confused.
> This is why I love the staff here.
> It *is* 2am, it's probably that too...



It's about 1pm here and I can't process celery.


----------



## Justin (Aug 3, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> records from before that are somewhat hazy, the August event may be a tradition that goes back more than four years...



Okay it's not quite August, but how can you possibly forget Summer 2013's Clash of the New Leaves - The Bell Tree's Extravaganzabonanza of Contests?!?

What a shame it is to be ruining a 4-year tradition this time though!


----------



## Aquari (Aug 3, 2017)

We need liamslash here to leak it again like he did last year ;}


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

You know, I really wanted a TBT Fair this year, especially after the release of the Welcome Amiibo update and the release of the Nintendo Switch (not to mention, but also Pokemon Sun and Moon), but at the same time, I can understand that running a site event like this is a lot of work. After all, I did say that events shouldn't be taken for granted.

But one question though. Was there a lack of preparation for a TBT Fair, or did you guys plan on not having it this year?


----------



## Laudine (Aug 3, 2017)

Uttumori said:


> We need liamslash here to leak it again like he did last year ;}



Well, there is nothing to leak if nothing is planned!



Alolan_Apples said:


> You know, I really wanted a TBT Fair this year, especially after the release of the Welcome Amiibo update and the release of the Nintendo Switch (not to mention, but also Pokemon Sun and Moon), but at the same time, I can understand that running a site event like this is a lot of work. After all, I did say that events shouldn't be taken for granted.
> 
> But one question though. Was there a lack of preparation for a TBT Fair, or did you guys plan on not having it this year?



It's a shame really. I was hoping we can do a cool event, but everyone was just too busy  Life really gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## MaddiKaylin (Aug 3, 2017)

I really hope it isn't canceled! I've always loved these August events, gives something to look forward to besides the normal posts and threads here!


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2017)

Here is the August event

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?426629-IMPORTANT-PLZ-READ


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

Jake said:


> Here is the August event
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?426629-IMPORTANT-PLZ-READ



I was the first to participate!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 3, 2017)

ROLES OR RIOT!


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2017)

Jacob said:


> ROLES OR RIOT!



Speaking of roles, I could go for a good sausage roll after LAUDINE *RUINED* MY SOUP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 3, 2017)

Jake said:


> Speaking of roles, I could go for a good sausage roll after LAUDINE *RUINED* MY SOUP!!!!!!!!!!



FOR SHAME!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 4, 2017)

Laudine said:


> I may be missing something here, but what is fair?



If you just give me coloring pages I will be happy. That is ALL I WANT. 
(Ok, some new collectibles would be cool too, but I mean...)


----------



## alesha (Aug 4, 2017)

Jake said:


> Speaking of roles, I could go for a good sausage roll after LAUDINE *RUINED* MY SOUP!!!!!!!!!!


Does every mod bully you? 
Why's it always your food?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 4, 2017)

A lot of internal drama between staff. My question is, if I become a moderator, which staff member should I be more careful of? Like which one is the bully to the other staff.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> If you just give me coloring pages I will be happy. That is ALL I WANT.
> (Ok, some new collectibles would be cool too, but I mean...)



an idea for a popular carnival midway type game-- guess the staff's weight!  
the catch-- you have to guess in their native measurement system...  (like, how much is a "stone" i have no idea...)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 4, 2017)

I would like balloons to come back.

Balloons are cute.


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 4, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> A lot of internal drama between staff. My question is, if I become a moderator, which staff member should I be more careful of? Like which one is the bully to the other staff.



There's no internal drama, Jake is just a Mr. Silly Pants.  We won't be hiring new mods for quite a while!



King Dorado said:


> an idea for a popular carnival midway type game-- guess the staff's weight!
> the catch-- you have to guess in their native measurement system...  (like, how much is a "stone" i have no idea...)



I'm 5'8" and I weigh 118lbs, which is apparently just under 8.5 stone?  Everyone write that down.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 4, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> There's no internal drama, Jake is just a Mr. Silly Pants.  *We won't be hiring new mods for quite a while!*



I'm guessing it's because of the political dramas in Brewster's and how many people got involved in them. Not to mention, but how small the community has gotten. That would be understandable.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 4, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm guessing it's because of the political dramas in Brewster's and how many people got involved in them. Not to mention, but how small the community has gotten. That would be understandable.



We just don't need any more at this time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 4, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> We just don't need any more at this time.



Ah, now I see. After all, I do like our current staff.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 4, 2017)

Yeah, its true. I dug in this site and its confirmed that there will be *no more* events in the upcoming future of TBT. (They said to do this so they can save money...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

And we have enough responsible mods that can handle things.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 4, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yeah, its true. I dug in this site and its confirmed that there will be *no more* events in the upcoming future of TBT. (They said to do this so they can save money...)



That can't be true, right?


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 4, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I'm 5'8" and I weigh 118lbs, which is apparently just under 8.5 stone?  Everyone write that down.



if you fatten up just a tad, that stats line would be a numeric palindrome!:

5'8-121-8.5​
(i think that unlocks a person's chi or chakras or something...)


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 4, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> if you fatten up just a tad, that stats line would be a numeric palindrome!:
> 
> 5'8-121-8.5​
> (i think that unlocks a person's chi or chakras or something...)



Chakra*m*s were my weapon of choice in Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning!







And I'm fairly certain I've hit the aforementioned palindrome during... certain times of the month.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 5, 2017)

last year's Fair started on August 6th....

today is August 5th...

HYPE!


----------



## vel (Aug 5, 2017)

as my great friend once said, i'm confused.. but not surprised


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 5, 2017)

Since I see no announcement that a TBT Fair is coming, I doubt there will be a fair this year.

Boy, I remember last year, when people were going crazy on waiting for a TBT Fair, they stalked the announcement thread all day. Good times.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 7, 2017)

*lays down and dies* how am I supposed to live without a summer event... the heat is not worth suffering if I don't get a collectible for it...


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 18, 2018)

update for 2018--

as we know a Fair was indeed held for summer 2017...

but is this the year that time-honored Bell Tree Forums tradition of holding a Summer event goes by the wayside???

- - - Post Merge - - -

update for 2018--

as we know a Fair was indeed held for summer 2017...

but is this the year that time-honored Bell Tree Forums tradition of holding a Summer event goes by the wayside???


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 18, 2018)

i'm only logging in daily because i'm waiting for one ):<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2018)

I’m ready, and so are the apples in my sidebar.

Maybe this year, it might be a fall-themed fair since we haven’t heard anything about it this month.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 18, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m ready, and so are the apples in my sidebar.
> 
> Maybe this year, it might be a fall-themed fair since we haven’t heard anything about it this month.



you mean...
an Oktoberfest??

perhaps with pretzels... colored leafs... and steins full of, uh, root beer??


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2018)

King Dorado said:


> you mean...
> an Oktoberfest??
> 
> perhaps with pretzels... colored leafs... and steins full of, uh, root beer??



Although I would love a fall fest, I am more of a winter person, hence why I tried making ideas for a game called Winter Island.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 18, 2018)

Oblivia said:


> Oh, did I say cancelled?  I meant celery.



It's alright, it's quite a common thing to mistake cancelled for celery.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

If there’s a fair coming up I’m screwed because I’m leaving for college on Thursday and probably won’t have time to participate lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If there’s a fair coming up I’m screwed because I’m leaving for college on Thursday and probably won’t have time to participate lol.



You could check up once in a while and participate in the bottle event.

Since I’m only takin’ two classes, I would have more time to participate.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> If there’s a fair coming up I’m screwed because I’m leaving for college on Thursday and probably won’t have time to participate lol.



That's the issue I had last year, I was barely able to do anything in the fair because of college. I'm hoping that they'll start doing it during June or July, but I doubt it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Since I’m only takin’ two classes, I would have more time to participate.



Try 8 classes lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> That's the issue I had last year, I was barely able to do anything in the fair because of college. I'm hoping that they'll start doing it during June or July, but I doubt it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I’m tryin’ to bump it up to three a semester, but I chose to take two this semester. At least both classes have labs, so technically, I’m takin’ only four. Still a lot of math.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 24, 2018)

I hope they don't cancel it next year


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 24, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> I hope they don't cancel it next year



Or worse, let Mr. Krabs and Tom Nook get in control of the TBT Fair. Mr. Krabs would underfund it while Tom Nook will overprice the collectibles.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 24, 2018)

While we wait to see if a TBT fair is still possible you are all invited to join the unofficial Tad-themed fair: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?454574-The-(Unofficial)-TBTF-2018-Open-Now!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 24, 2018)

ok at this point, there probably won't be a summer fair this year. hopefully in fall there will be one, but it seems like the staff are very busy anyway. maybe preparing for something big? who knows


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm not used to the Bell Tree being this quiet.  I have more TBT saved up than I've had in a long time.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 24, 2018)

What if it's really canceled?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 25, 2018)

Oblivia is it supposedly cancelled this year as well?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Or worse, let Mr. Krabs and Tom Nook get in control of the TBT Fair. Mr. Krabs would underfund it while Tom Nook will overprice the collectibles.



Oh yeah for sure Nook will overprice the collectibles and make the belltree worse I bet.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2018)

I'll put you out of your misery: the fair really is cancelled this summer.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 25, 2018)

So no big site event with new rare collectibles or animated collectibles?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 25, 2018)

Tina said:


> I'll put you out of your misery: the fair really is cancelled this summer.



Thanks for putting me out of my misery but I think it made it worse.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 25, 2018)

Tina said:


> I'll put you out of your misery: the fair really is cancelled this summer.



"this summer" so fall?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 25, 2018)

Tina said:


> I'll put you out of your misery: the fair really is cancelled this summer.



I don’t know if I’m disappointed due to my boredom or relieved because I won’t have time to participate anyway.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 25, 2018)

Whether or not we have one this year, it’s clear we won’t have one this summer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I don’t know if I’m disappointed due to my boredom or relieved because I won’t have time to participate anyway.



I would miss you though.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 25, 2018)

It is what it is I suppose. Maybe it'll be in winter as it was originally, but oh well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 25, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I would miss you though.



Aww, that?s sweet...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 25, 2018)

Tina said:


> I'll put you out of your misery: the fair really is cancelled this summer.



RIP in Peace BTF 2018

Though I'm relieved cause honestly, as busy as I am, there's no way I would be able to participate much.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> It is what it is I suppose. Maybe it'll be in winter as it was originally, but oh well.




I’m actually hoping it’s in Winter, because I’ll probably be on Christmas Break, and although I’ll be working, I’ll have more time to participate.  Hopefully I’ll have a Switch and Smash Ultimate by then too.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> RIP in Peace BTF 2018
> 
> Though I'm relieved cause honestly, as busy as I am, there's no way I would be able to participate much.



Same, ngl work and what social life I got is more important right now and deserves my time.


----------

